# Any Steelman Owners Out There??



## Mike Prince (Jan 30, 2004)

Really a test message to see how this works, but seeing how many Steelman owners are around......


----------



## bud wiser (Jan 2, 2003)

*Steelman Eurocross here....*



Mike Prince said:


> Really a test message to see how this works, but seeing how many Steelman owners are around......


It's a silver/yellow 4 yr old 57cm frame made of Reynolds 853 with the following components:
Dura Ace cranks 38/52
XTR rr. derailleur
Ultegra fr. derailleur
Paul's touring cantis
Dura Ace 9s STI levers
USE Alien carbon seatpost
Fizik pave saddle
King headset
Easton carbon road bars
Ritchey WCS 6degree stem
Mavic Open Pro CD rims 
Hugi compact hubs

I LOVE this bike. I've ridden only a little cyclocross, but ride this bike for all around duty. My commute to work is on a combination of a gravel path and roads. This bike is ideal for fast commuting! I rode the roads for many years and this is the best handling bike since my '85 steel Pinarello. Sorry, I don't know how to post a pic on this new forum yet. I saw on Brent's site that he's now building full custom including lugged frames if we want 'em. I'd love to save my $$ and get one. I still have an affinity for the classic look of lugs.


----------



## Mike Prince (Jan 30, 2004)

*Stage Race here...*

60 cm c/c seat and top tube (Mango w/persimmon decals) - Purchased 6/2001
Steelman fork and Stem
Thomson post, Flite saddle, Salsa bars
Dura Ace group except Ultegra brakes
Open Pro's, Vredestein Fortezza 25c
Time Impact Pedals
King headset

Too bad Brent's going full custom. Personally I think he's pricing himself out of a pretty small market. If I had $2K to spend on a frame, he'd be on the list. If he was still at 1200 there would be no list.


----------



## lostrancosrd (Feb 4, 2004)

*stage race*

steelman stage race, ritchey wcs bars and stem, ouzo pro fork, easton ec90 seatpost, turbomatic 4/fizik aliante saddle, full dura ace 7700 components with upgraded 7800 pedals and brakes.

i actualy bought the bike from a LBS but have since got to know brent a bit and he is great to deal with. i was trying to get a little better fit and he had me bring the bike by and worked with me to upgrade the fork-stem-handlebar. i am also bummed that he is going all custom since i was hoping to get one of his eurocross frames one of thes days. 

my second bike (for the rain and trying diferent stuff) is a tst ti frame with a kestrel carbon fork w/ ti steerer, salsa stem, deda 215 bars, and mostly ultegra. i like the triple chainring it has for the big hills, but the steelman feels better on the high speed descents. all in all, i am looking forward to dryer weather so i can get the steelman back out.


----------



## bud wiser (Jan 2, 2003)

Mike Prince said:


> If I had $2K to spend on a frame, he'd be on the list. If he was still at 1200 there would be no list.


Well said. 

Purty bike too!


----------



## dlbcx (Aug 28, 2002)

Gotta remember Brent is building everything himself. Due to the slow economy, he had to let go 2 guys who did all of the prep work for him. Plus, he had to deal with a terminal illness within his family so it has been tough for him.
Finally, the cost and the availability of steel tubing is getting scarcer; most of the demand is for aluminum tubing and the demand for steel isn't that great so the tubing mfr's are limiting their stock of steel tubing. And since Brent doesn't buy in huge quantities, like Lemond, he doesn't get the better pricing.
I have a Eurocross so I'm a little biased, I guess.


----------



## Jed Peters (Feb 4, 2004)

dlbcx said:


> Gotta remember Brent is building everything himself. Due to the slow economy, he had to let go 2 guys who did all of the prep work for him. Plus, he had to deal with a terminal illness within his family so it has been tough for him.
> Finally, the cost and the availability of steel tubing is getting scarcer; most of the demand is for aluminum tubing and the demand for steel isn't that great so the tubing mfr's are limiting their stock of steel tubing. And since Brent doesn't buy in huge quantities, like Lemond, he doesn't get the better pricing.
> I have a Eurocross so I'm a little biased, I guess.


Even still, he pays no more than $400 for a top of the line steel tubeset and fittaments for a bike.


----------

